# Car Insurance



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

my car insurance was due the end of this month the cheapest I could find was £454 with admiral that was with 6 years ncb no crashes no points

now I had a crash monday and wrote the car off (own fault) I was expecting to have quotes of £700+ now admiral have turned around and said its £370 with my no claims reduced to 3 how does this work ?
from having the crash im better off :-s

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris_TT (Apr 4, 2012)

Pretty sure insurance companies just think of a random number between 200 and 4000 and that's it. Still, I wouldn't complain about it being cheaper after you've made a fault claim


----------



## eglin (Mar 10, 2013)

I was in the same boat as you - was 3 weeks away from 4 years ncb when I wrote my car off last July, so was worried if have to get a shopping trolley for a year or two. Nope, got a few quotes and was surprised to say the least. It'd halved! So it meant I could get a 225 and declare suspension, alloys and remap for £700 at 23 with 1 fault claim and 0ncb. Can't really argue with that.


----------



## SkyIns (Oct 21, 2010)

Adam-tt said:


> now I had a crash monday and wrote the car off (own fault) I was expecting to have quotes of £700+ now admiral have turned around and said its £370 with my no claims reduced to 3 how does this work ?


Makes no sense to me either but this is the same insurer who will load premiums for non-fault claims and charge more for car kept in garages than parked on the street.


----------



## eglin (Mar 10, 2013)

How? That's absurd! It's considerably easier to steal a car you can see. And one that doesn't require you to first break into a building. Admittedly, there's more chance somebody is going to claim for a pot of paint falling off a shelf onto their car in the garage, but I'd say something knocking off your wing mirror is more likely to occur.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

eglin said:


> How? That's absurd! It's considerably easier to steal a car you can see. And one that doesn't require you to first break into a building. Admittedly, there's more chance somebody is going to claim for a pot of paint falling off a shelf onto their car in the garage, but I'd say something knocking off your wing mirror is more likely to occur.


A large number of car thefts involve break-ins anyway, as modern cars are pretty hard to steal without the keys. Realistically, garaging your car does very little to reduce the chance of theft these days. It does reduce (or remove) the chance of vandalism, but a lot of people won't go through the insurance for these cases anyway, as the increased premiums are likely to cost more than the repairs.

Either way, insurance companies are driven by statistics. It doesn't have to be a causal link. Cars may be harder to steal when kept in garages, but maybe owners who garage their cars are statistically more likely to be in accidents (obviously I just made that up as an example).


----------



## SkyIns (Oct 21, 2010)

Spandex said:


> *Either way, insurance companies are driven by statistics*. It doesn't have to be a causal link. Cars may be harder to steal when kept in garages, but maybe owners who garage their cars are statistically more likely to be in accidents (obviously I just made that up as an example).


Yes indeed, most peculiarities with insurance comes down to statistics.

At Sky Insurance, we very much prefer garage parking over street parking but the typical vehicle we insure sticks out like a sore thumb so we prefer for the car to be out of view when at the home address.

Thanks

Ollie
Sky Insurance

Tel: 01707 642552


----------

